# Lovely 18 month semi longhaired cat - Herts/Bucks



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm fostering a gorgeous cat at the moment. She has had two viewings but both have decided that she is too shy.

She is nervous with new people but has become really confident with me and will definitely become more used to people with time.....

http://www.chiltern.cats.org.uk/chiltern/adopt-a-cat/?cid=196115

Please share her advert if you know anyone in Herts/Bucks who may be interested in adopting Donnie - thanks x


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

I shared to my fb page, I'm scottish but have English friends. Probably a long shot but worth trying.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Eilidh said:


> I shared to my fb page, I'm scottish but have English friends. Probably a long shot but worth trying.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Ohh she is a beauty, I love a LH black cat.
Mind you, Charlie who is also with your CP is rather a handsome beast too.  Love 'em all.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Gorgeous kitty, wish you luck


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Paddypaws said:


> Ohh she is a beauty, I love a LH black cat.
> Mind you, Charlie who is also with your CP is rather a handsome beast too.  Love 'em all.


Charlie is gorgeous. He was in such an awful state when he came in. They have had to shave most of his fur off. It's only just starting to grow back.

Fingers crossed we have someone interested in Donnie. We do homing visits before they can meet the cats so we are just arranging that at the moment


----------

